# game exe funktioniert nicht



## heimhilfe (16 Oktober 2010)

habe mir gestern ein spiel geladen und gespielt  aber heute steht game exe funktioniert nicht mehr was ist da schuld. kann mir wehr helfen danke


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Oktober 2010)

*AW: game exe funktioniert nicht*

Ich fürchte, das werden wir so hier nicht klären können.
Wir wissen nicht einmal, welches Spiel Du meinst, und was für eine Fehlermeldung genau kam. 

Google mal nach dem Namen des Spiels und setze dazu in die Suchzeile noch die Wörter "Probleme Support".

Wende Dich an den Support des Spieleherstellers.


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: game exe funktioniert nicht*

Hoffentlich hast Du Dir da nicht versehentlich nen dicken Virus/Wurm/Trojaner eingefangen...


----------

